# Sentricyphen's-first-ever-online-diet-journal



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

Well here it is. Feel free to post replies, I won't yell @ ya.

I'll try to post my typical days...I usually eat the same thing on workout days, then different stuff on cardio days etc. etc.
Well I better get typing!


----------



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

Macro Chart					
Cycle:Cut						
Day Type:Workout- Moderate carbs day				

Consumed cal:3600			
Net cal: 3100				
Surplus/Deficit cal: -500				

Macro Ratio: 40%-30%-30%				
cal: 1440-1080-1080			
g:    360-270-120			

Meal#1                    48-85-25 (pre w/o)      		
Meal#2                    25-50-0   (during w/o)
Meal#3                    48-85-10 (post solid)
Meal#4                    48-10-17
Meal#5	                48-10-17
Meal#6	                48-10-17
Meal#7	                48-10-17
Meal#8	                48-10-17
Meal#9(night)          25-10-5
Meal#10(night)        25-10-5

note: meal 9 & 10 are only if I wake up in the middle of the night.
         If they are eaten, I count it on the next days cals.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

Weds 5/5/04

meal#1

1 c. oats 

4.5 egg whites

2 applesauce packets.

1.5 tbsp olive oil

5g creatine 
multi

meal#2 

28g whey isolate
25g dextrose
25g maltodextrin

meal#3

1 c. oats

2 applesauce

87 g chicken

meal#4

1/4 c. refried beans

100g chicken

1 low carb tortilla

1/4 c. f.f. cheese

meal #5

28g cashews

187g chicken

1/2 tbsp olive oil

meal#7

8 egg whites

1 tbsp olive oil

meal #8

1/2 c. low fat c.c. 
106 g chicken
1.75 tbsp olive oil + 1/2 tsp olive oil

meal#9/10--didn't wake up.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Do you plan on posting workouts also?


----------



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

sure thing.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

I am just curious as to what type of routine you are on also


----------



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

I'll post it over the weekend. 
You have a journal, right premier?

Diet wise, I've decided to kick the refried beans and opt for black beans.  Other than that I'm considering switching one of the applesauce servings for a whole fruit.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Yea, I will bump it in a sec.  Its the TP-PT PreMier Edition.  

What kind of fruit.  Some are higher in sugars than others.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2004)

sentricyphen, how much do you weigh?


----------



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Yea, I will bump it in a sec.  Its the TP-PT PreMier Edition.
> 
> What kind of fruit.  Some are higher in sugars than others.



K man thanks.
Probably some blueberries or strawberries...or just a solid apple.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> sentricyphen, how much do you weigh?


right now I'm 215 12% bf


----------



## greekblondechic (May 6, 2004)

Hello! 

Whats this nonsense in your gallery about shaving my head??

Then I'd have to change my name to greekBALDchick ewww!


----------



## sentricyphen (May 6, 2004)

LOL....

you jinxed me. Mine is shaved now!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Where you disappear off to?


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 11, 2004)

Get you ass in her Sentri!  Youre slacking on the posting.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 11, 2004)

LMAO  you guys crack me up. 

Ok I'm going to post my new stuff first thing in the morning(after eating of course!!) 

Right now I'm taking a more advanced approach. 40-30-30 was apt in the midst of all my school work, but summer is here!
It's time to take it to the next level. 

I would definitly appreciate some insight on my newest carb cycle, it's not exactly standard, since theres only one high carb day per week.  See you in the morning


----------



## P-funk (May 12, 2004)

how long are you going to cut for??


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

Till I hit 8 or 9%. That should be about another few weeks.  I tend to drop fat super fast, almost a percentage every week or two,while maintaing lean.

From there I will bulk the rest of the summer.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

Heres the current split I am on:

Su  Bi/Tri/Forearm  (50-10-40)
M   Cardio              (50-10-40)
T    Cardio              (50-10-40)
W   Legs                (Refeed)
R    Chest/Delts     (40-30-30)
F    Cardio              (40-30-30)
Sa  Back/Abs         (40-30-30)



I think I will change the 3 low days in a row, very tough to get through. Also I'm trying to arrange it so that the arms day gets a 40-30-30 day--only problem is it would be too close to back or chest...and I also want that cardio day to land on a low carb day

Maybe you can help me tweak this carb cycle Jodi?


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

5-11-04

Sunday-Tues(Low Carb)

Macro Chart 
Cycle: Cut
Day Type: N/A

Consumed Cal: 3621
Net Cal: 3121
Surplus/Defecit Cal: -500

Macro Ratio: 50%-10%-40%
cal: 1811-362-161
g: 453-91-161

Meal#1 61-21-20(pre w/o)
Meal#2 25-50-0(during w/o)
Meal#3 61-21-10(post solid)
Meal#4 61-0-26
Meal#5 61-0-26
Meal#6 61-0-26
Meal#7 61-0-26
Meal#8 61-0-26
Meal#9 25-0-5(night)
Meal#10 25-0-5(night)


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 12, 2004)

Is that 161 protein or carbs?


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

thats fat. (p-c-f) 

50% Protein= Almost 500g of Protein.

My kidneys are going to hell.


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 12, 2004)

Shit man.  Youre gonna die!  Be careful.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

Yep. But its either that or more fat, and 40% is already getting up there.  It's only for a short time period anyway.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

So whats new @ P.P. ?


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 12, 2004)

Nothing really man.  We need to get the site set up remember.  What are you doing tomorrow?  I am off.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

I'll put the main page up tommorow then.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 12, 2004)

Senti...you're not eating 500 grams of protein based on what you posted above...not even close.  

Why so many meals? ... 6-7 is fine.  My recommendations are to have more protein with breakfast and lose the malto/dextrose shit...not a fan of that....but I think I told you that already...up to you

Also...Once you get to about 10%...a REAL 10% I mean...drops in BF take much longer....so I would plan on about 8 weeks to get down where you want to be unless you plan on losing muscle.

Good luck...I will follow this


----------



## sentricyphen (May 12, 2004)

No, I am getting 450+ g. 
61*7=427  +25= 452 +any night meals.

**That original post belongs to the 40-30-30 split.

You think 8 daytime meals is too much? It seems to have sped my metabolism up nicely...

As for the 50/50 dex and malto, Im actually not doing that anymore, just solid dex. I'm still a believer in the spike though...If you have any contrary articles I'd be glad to read them.

-Yeah I would imagine it would slow down around 10% like you said, it will take as long as it has to, I dont go by time periods, but by BF%.  I'm losing approx 1 lb a week. By the end of this week I should be around 11%.

-A real 10% as opposed to a fake one?  

-Thanks for the great input FF  You know I appreciate it.  Just the kind of criticism  I need to hear.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 12, 2004)

OK...but 100g chicken is only 22 grams of protein?????????

as for the 10%...most people underestimate their BF...if you're a true 10% you should have a clear 6 pack of abs....that's what i mean.

I don't like the spike but i agree to disagree here...as long as it works for you is what matters.

I'll be following this so cheers to constructive feedback


----------



## sentricyphen (May 13, 2004)

*New training concepts.*

Here's a routine I managed to put together. Extremely similar to a hypertophy workout, but without the uneccecary arm work, and excessive shoulder & core work. Not going to start this till I hear some oppinions. Obviously this is very low volume.

Week1: 6 day cycle: Slow tempo; 10-12RR

Day1: Quad/Ham/Calves
Day2: Back/Chest
Day3: OFF
Day4: Quad/Ham/Delts 
Day5: Back/Chest/Abs
Day6: OFF

*You should notice there is no direct arm workout, b/c of frequency of Back & Chest work (I think this works?)

Week2: 6 day cycle: Moderate tempo; 6-8RR
...Repeat Split

Week3: 6 day cycle: Explosive tempo; 4 RR 
...Repeat Split

Week4: 6 day cycle: Eccentric reps; 4 RR
...Repeat Split
................................................................................................

Was planning on doing only SLDL on hams day, to avoid OT with the Quad and Back next to one another.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 14, 2004)

Got a good night sleep last night--10 hrs. I am ready to lift heavy


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

I personally would not eliminate arm work.  But I feel mine are lacking.  Some have shown gains off of it, so good luck.
10Hrs?  Holy shit... Do you have a job?


----------



## sentricyphen (May 14, 2004)

yeah i hope it works. work? nope. I'll look for a job in june though.


----------



## donescobar2000 (May 14, 2004)

Yea, you need a job you bum!


----------



## sentricyphen (May 14, 2004)

I'm just prepping for my future IFBB status.


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Wise.


----------



## Fit Freak (May 16, 2004)

If you train hard enough that simply isn't enough rest time in between workouts especially for quads.  Recovery is important forresults.

I think the lack of arm work is actually good now and again  Most people's arms don't grow b/c of overtraining.

What kind of exercises are you doing because like I said....if you're training hard and heavy I just don't see how you can do yourself justice training bodyparts that close together AND the types of bodyparts within a workout.  For example I could never hit chest and back hard together...one of them is bound to suffer.


----------



## sentricyphen (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> If you train hard enough that simply isn't enough rest time in between workouts especially for quads.  Recovery is important forresults.
> 
> I think the lack of arm work is actually good now and again  Most people's arms don't grow b/c of overtraining.
> ...


 I thought I was giving myself more recovery by hitting legs 2x a week instead of three.  If I dont get the shock I'm looking for, or have too much CNS trouble i'l switch out. I still want to give it a shot...(very eager to test this.)

have you ever tried a hypertrophy workout? its setup similarly, with the low volume. I mean we're talking one to three sets per body part, depending on the split, theres no way that is OT, IMHO... Still I respect your experience, and will definitly keep your tips in mind. 


I am just so tired of standard supercompensation cycles.

FF do you have a training journal I can look at?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Update?


----------



## sentricyphen (May 19, 2004)

Today is refeed day... at last. 

Leg workout was very good, felt fairly strong. But, as usual, I went over my time limit--from now on I'm doing calves on arms day. It took like 1:45... _way way to long. _I'd like to keep it under an hour.

That's about it for today, I hear some fat free ice cream calling me.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

What does your leg routine consist off?  Exercise wise.

Maybe you are talking too much


----------



## sentricyphen (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> What does your leg routine consist off?  Exercise wise.
> 
> Maybe you are talking too much



I've been doing linear periodization,(with a supercomensation routine)

week1: 12RR
week2: 8RR
week3: 6RR
week4  4RR

pretty boring really.

Exercise wise...

9 sets for quads, 6 for hams.
------------------------------------

Quads

 front squats x3
 DB lunge x3
 Back squat x3

Hams 

SLDL x3
Leg curls x3

-have been using reverse pyramids, and am currently on my week of 6 rep range.

-Can't wait to shred down all the way, so I can put on more lean mass!


----------



## sentricyphen (May 19, 2004)

And bump on the talking.

Some old guy went on for FIFTEEN minutes about how he had a circulation problem in his calve..... UGHH...

I just about died.


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sentricyphen *_
> Got a good night sleep last night--10 hrs. I am ready to lift heavy



i slept 11 hours last night.  it was heaven  
i nEVER!!!  sleep that long


----------



## sentricyphen (May 20, 2004)

feels good doesnt it.


----------



## sentricyphen (Jul 26, 2004)

Well people I am back! It's been like a couple of months since I've posted but for good reason... during june I had a cast on, and I finished up my cut cycle in july, right now I am on my SD, just starting my first HST cycle, I am definitly excited.   

If any of you have tried it and have the results written down I'd like to hear about it, I am a bit worried it wont work and I will and up gaining a bunch of fat.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Jul 26, 2004)

Welcome back puss!


----------



## sentricyphen (Oct 20, 2004)

Update: Gained 9 lean lbs from HST


----------



## PreMier (Oct 20, 2004)

Damn, I thought that you would have forgot about this.  Why not post some workouts or something


----------



## sentricyphen (Oct 20, 2004)

forget about my beloved journal? never!


...those quads are huge man.


----------

